# First day with a Lone Wolf 200t



## Neckerson (Apr 21, 2018)

Not the first or last tree of the day, but one of the only videoed ones. Thank you @lone wolf


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 21, 2018)

Neckerson said:


> Not the first or last tree of the day, but one of the only videoed ones. Thank you @lone wolf


----------



## Del_ (Apr 21, 2018)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 24, 2018)

Neckerson said:


> Not the first or last tree of the day, but one of the only videoed ones. Thank you @lone wolf



You got saw dust in my pool


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

ropensaddle said:


> You got saw dust in my pool


I heard that one more than a few times.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 24, 2018)

lone wolf said:


> I heard that one more than a few times.


I prolly heard it at least 150 times in 35 years but never really listened a whole lot lol.


----------



## Neckerson (Apr 25, 2018)

ropensaddle said:


> You got saw dust in my pool



We have raked pools after palms and oaks - not my happy days!


----------



## Del_ (Apr 25, 2018)

I had one of my climbers cut a small limb over a pool and it speared a puncture in the liner. It's been 25 years ago but the repair cost more than the job grossed.

I guess I deserve it for sending him in a tree with an 09.

Sucks.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 25, 2018)

Del_ said:


> I had one of my climbers cut a small limb over a pool and it speared a puncture in the liner. It's been 25 years ago but the repair cost more than the job grossed.
> 
> I guess I deserve it for sending him in a tree with an 09.
> 
> Sucks.


Couldn't cut it fast enough so it didn't fall the way you wanted?


----------



## Neckerson (Apr 25, 2018)

Del_ said:


> I guess I deserve it for sending him in a tree with an 09.
> 
> Sucks.



You know what's really funny about that... We had a guy for a couple weeks a year or so ago, who formerly worked for a large company that starts with the letter before B, said he'd been climbing for 10 years. Our boss buys 193t's, you get one - you break it, you better fix it, or climb with a 170. So this new guy said he could climb, we take him on. Turned out he hadn't climbed a tree in years, he was a bucket kinda guy. Well, most of our workspaces aren't bucket truck friendly, so we climb. A lot. We pull up to a job, there's a pine removal. He sees a pine in the front yard, figures, hey, here's a pine, must be it! Well, no. The actual tree is in the back, leaning over the house, in a tight enough spot we also couldn't bring in a lift. Ask him if he brought his gear. Yep. Ok, here's the tree. He looks at the tree, then looks at us. Up to now, he hasn't admitted that he doesn't climb, so he puts on his spurs and an ancient belt, and goes on up. Slower than even me, and I ain't fast. We have to talk him through rigging everything. Anyways, this guy manages to pinch the bar on a brand new 193t, block goes the wrong way, smashes up the saw. The next day he shows up with an 009. We just kinda stared at him. Couple weeks later he had to let a ground guy climb a tree for him, he quit bringing climbing gear after the pine. He didn't last long.


----------



## Del_ (Apr 25, 2018)

lone wolf said:


> Couldn't cut it fast enough so it didn't fall the way you wanted?



I didn't see the cut that did it.

Cutting fast would make the butt come down first before the tip could swing. So my guess is he cut fast. It was only about a 2 inch cut.

We used to get six Stihl 009's at a time for $175. ea. They we right from the warehouse in factory boxes. We got a break that way. Not a well made saw and we moved on after a few years to better models. Still for a bunch of rookies in the late 80's a worthwhile climbing saw.

This would have been about 1990.

We then went to Stihl 020's.

Then to my favorite, the MS 200T

I'm retired and solo these days and have 2 200T's for my own minimal amount of tree work I still do. Maybe a day per week....or even two days sometimes.

Removals are almost a thing of the past unless it is for an existing client. I don't give free estimates anymore to first callers.

I'm glad to see the good reputation you're earned with your 200T's!

Dan


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 7, 2019)

How does one go about getting their hands on one of these lone wolf 200t’s? I want!!


----------



## Del_ (Jan 7, 2019)

tree MDS said:


> How does one go about getting their hands on one of these lone wolf 200t’s? I want!!



Like this: @lone wolf


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 8, 2019)

@lone wolf I would like to inquire about a 200t


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 8, 2019)

tree MDS said:


> @lone wolf I would like to inquire about a 200t


Not one available at this time. More to come soon though.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 8, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Not one available at this time. More to come soon though.



If you wanna pm me the details, I’m more than interested in being added to the list. You know it would have a good home!!


----------



## tree MDS (May 3, 2019)

@lone wolf still in need..


----------



## lone wolf (May 3, 2019)

tree MDS said:


> @lone wolf still in need..


OK I have one in the works now PM me your phone number.


----------



## tree MDS (May 12, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> OK I have one in the works now PM me your phone number.



Very, very nice saw, Wolfie!! I can't thank you enough!!


----------



## tree MDS (May 12, 2019)

The idle seems a little low (stalls), but I'm guessing that's because the saw will loosen up as it breaks in? Not that I don't know how to turn it up, just thought I'd ask you first?


----------



## lone wolf (May 12, 2019)

tree MDS said:


> The idle seems a little low (stalls), but I'm guessing that's because the saw will loosen up as it breaks in? Not that I don't know how to turn it up, just thought I'd ask you first?


Turn it up a little but if the chain spins back it off a bit. If that don't work try tuning the L slightly either way and see if it holds idle.


----------

